# Feedback on possible website design?



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

A designer put this together for me. What I have now.... http://www.woodland-painting.com/


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

It's a start! I like it better than your other one.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Yeah, me too. Any suggestions?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

RCP said:


> It's a start! I like it better than your other one.


Yep me too


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Lol Looking at that photo, its so obvious Im trying to suck my gut in.


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't like the red on black buttons against the grey background, seems almost out of place, overall a bit dark too. 

Sometimes really dark can work but it's gotta be pretty polished.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

How about under the License-Insured-bonded you can put your links to your facebook pages and stuff, You have allot of good info on those

Pat


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

BC_Painter said:


> I don't like the red on black buttons against the grey background, seems almost out of place, overall a bit dark too.
> 
> Sometimes really dark can work but it's gotta be pretty polished.


Hmmmmm, very good point. I need the black at the top, but the gray background and buttons could be changed.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Yeah, me too. Any suggestions?


There is not much to "critique", I think you are on the right track, I like the black, not sure about the red letters though, hard to say until the the rest is fleshed out. Get some pictures, contact me info, etc.

You'll probably tweak it tons, keep posting the changes.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

PatsPainting said:


> How about under the License-Insured-bonded you can put your links to your facebook pages and stuff, You have allot of good info on those
> 
> Pat


Yes, good idea Pat. I also need my PDCA and Chamber of commerce links in there somewhere too.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

RCP said:


> There is not much to "critique", I think you are on the right track, I like the black, not sure about the red letters though, hard to say until the the rest is fleshed out. Get some pictures, contact me info, etc.
> 
> You'll probably tweak it tons, keep posting the changes.


Yes, Im going to write down notes of everyones suggestions and send them to her. Thats actually the "About us" page. Theres a slideshow on the home page. Just wasnt sure if my photo should be on the homepage too? Of course I dont wanna scare people off


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

I think it's a good start, but I might make a few suggestions:

- the paint store logos should not compete with yours. They should be small and placed somewhere in the footer. 

- Everyone and their dog has the "licenced, insured, bonded" headline. It needs to be much better than that to attract any attention. I'm certain that's been advertised so much it no longer has any meaning. "Your house is ugly" would get more attention :jester:. I was guilty of the same thing at one time. 

- I also don't care for the red link text. Too many bright colours can ruin a site and looks ameturish. Most great looking sites have only one or two highlight colours while the rest is neutral (white or black). 

Other than that, like I said it's off to a good start!


----------



## Totter (Feb 2, 2011)

Was this a WEB designer that put that together for you? With all due respect, it does not look very polished/professional. Something that a high school student might put together. 

A few things that I would improve on:

Header area: 
Move the SW and BM logos out of this area. You want YOUR info there. Tighten up the height of this area - you want to avoid unnecessary scrolling on your page. Move your phone number to the area where the SW and BM logos are, this will reduce the height a bit.

Navigation bar:
These are very rudimentary looking buttons. It's very easy to make a slick-looking menu bar with either some simple javascript, images, etc.

Main area:
The turquoise and green boxed out text areas do nothing for me. Apply the KISS principle. Too many colors detract from your message. A white background with black text is all you need. Throw in some color with images, logos, etc.

My $0.02 worth (as a former web designer)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I agree with Alec, the manufacturer logos shouldn't get such valuable real estate in the header. Keep messing with it!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> I agree with Alec, the manufacturer logos shouldn't get such valuable real estate in the header. Keep messing with it!


 I was wondering about that myself. Alec had some very good feedback. Thanks everyone for taking the time to look at this and reply. Keep the suggestions coming. I really appreaciate it. Im off to work. You guys enjoy your day.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

vermontpainter said:


> I agree with Alec, the manufacturer logos shouldn't get such valuable real estate in the header.


 I'm not a big internet marketing guy, but I agree as well. Heck, these days if the manufacturer's logo is gonna get top billing on the website they should be paying you to advertise-maybe charge Ben Moore & SW so much/click! Really like the look of your company Woodland-you seem like the real deal to me:thumbsup:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I do agree with Totter, this just doesn't have the polished look of a professionally designed site. 

Take a look at other sites and compare with an unbiased yet envious eye. 
One site I can think of off-hand is PWG's http://prowallpaper.com/
It was designed by a pro, and it has the black background. There are small details I would change, but the whole feel is more polished that yours. 

Look through all the PT member sites, there are some good ones and some totally cluttered ones. Lots from which you can learn.


One thing that I've never really cared for was the picture of the owner and a vehicle. What is the purpose? How does that sell your service to a prospective client? Many people do this, but I am still in the dark as to how it helps.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

What Alec said is good, he has the black background thing well thought out
if we remember back.

Alec, I haven't sen your website for a while,
I am very impressed! your design skills are amazing.

I agree with daArch as well. Your picture and your truck has to go.
Handsome guy you might be, but only Real Estate agents market their pictures (why)
Unless you have a used truck for sale, that has to go as well.
Sure I know you are proud of it, and it is a nice truck 
but it is proven over and over by now this doesn't work.
Logos have to go lower, way lower and be smaller. Only yours should stay there.

It's a good start...? Why does everyone say that? We won't hurt Mike's feelings
he asked for this. What a bunch of nice guys you are.


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

It is a nice start by the way.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

If your designer is going to use a template, it will be far nicer and easier for you to maintain to use a WordPress. Certain shades of red on black are a no-no for web design.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

George Z said:


> What Alec said is good, he has the black background thing well thought out
> if we remember back.
> 
> Alec, I haven't sen your website for a while,
> ...



Remember this is the about page he is showing us, not the front page. I think we just need to see this as it gets closer towards the finish line. Right now I'm guessing it just past the start line.

I also agree, Alec has a great looking site.

Pat


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Rcon said:


> I think it's a good start, but I might make a few suggestions:
> 
> - the paint store logos should not compete with yours. They should be small and placed somewhere in the footer.
> 
> ...



I was thinking the other day you should help a few fellow painters and design a site or two! Mine is pathetic! You should Package one for Myself and Mike!


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Im glad I posted it here now. Looks like its still a ways off from where it needs to be. I only want to do this one time. PWP guys site looks really good. Can someone post a link to Alec's site? I would like to see it too.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

One of my favorite sites, he had a black template in an earlier version that was real nice as well.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

That is a nice site. Originally, I liked this templete minus the flash http://www.templatehelp.com/preset/pr_preview.php?i=20503&pr_code=2j72UCuFY2F7b0r85D40f76TF0rSqr Now Im undecided and not liking that one or what my designer put together


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)

Woodland....Stay away from that template you linked to or any *flash* website!!!

This goes to anyone else that's thinking about website redesign.

Google cannot read flash websites....they are horrible as far as SEO is concerned.

Unfortunately, you have to design with SEO in mind. These means having the right keywords in the right spots, at least the best you can without interfering too much with the design or the readability of content.

My new site is under construction, and not yet SEO optimized, but you can check it out here. This an example of a wordpress based site with a premium theme installed. I will incorporate a video blog that I will try to maintain regularly. Will be carrying around flipcam style camera on jobs.

Still playing around with colors, content, etc...SEO will decide what I will ultimately display on homepage.

http://www.painting-contractors-wellington-florida.com/

I will post a new thread for " constructive criticism " when I get more done.

Good Luck Woodland, feel free to PM if your interested in learning more about designing with Wordpress.


----------



## Colour Republic (Aug 20, 2010)

It's a start as already mentioned but a bit basic it's only one tiny step up on what you've done yourself.

It's hard to slate it from just one screen shot but first impressions looks like a template style filled out badly.

It all depends on how much this designer is charging you, if it's $3-400 then fine but if it's anything over that then I'm not sure it's worth the money. Find some one with real skills.

Did you fnd this designer or did she find you?


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Colour Republic said:


> It's a start as already mentioned but a bit basic it's only one tiny step up on what you've done yourself.
> 
> It's hard to slate it from just one screen shot but first impressions looks like a template style filled out badly.
> 
> ...


She found me.


----------

